# Need a New Printer



## HiDesertHal (Dec 25, 2017)

I need a new Printer, but I don't want  a Wireless Printer because my Printer is 5" away from my Computer, and I'm not in a Network and share nothing with no one else and no other Equipment, just my Computer, my Monitor, and my Printer.

I like the solid reliability of a hard-wired cable connection every time.

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 25, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I need a new Printer, but I don't want  a Wireless Printer because my Printer is 5" away from my Computer, and I'm not in a Network and share nothing with no one else and no other Equipment, just my Computer, my Monitor, and my Printer.
> 
> I like the solid reliability of a hard-wired cable connection every time.



I understand.  You can set up all the new printers either as a wireless connection or a wired connection or a combination of both.

If you don't have wireless devices you want to print from it's no problem.  Just use the cable to a U.S.B. port on your computer and set it up that way.

For me, I use an ipad as well as a computer and if I want to print something from the ipad like a recipe, then I send it to the printer for printing wirelessly.

The other thing to think of is do you print in color?

If you don't the other option is to look for a laser black and white printer.

They are now reasonable in price now.

The printers now have expensive cartridges.  The cartridges cost as much as a printer.

So the thing to do is determine your printing needs first.


----------



## Macfan (Dec 25, 2017)

Hal, it's really hard to find a non-wireless printer these days but you don't have to use it wirelessly, just connect your USB cable and use it wired. I'm interested in Epson's new Eco Tank printers. They're revolutionary cartridge free printing and come with 2 years of ink in the box. I'm partial to Epson as they are the only printer manufacturer that has provided fully loaded ink cartridges with their new printers over the years. Most everyone else provides sample ink cartridges with their new printers. Anyway, I've gone the long winded way around recommending Epson . Hope you're having a wonderful Christmas. Don...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes, Camper6, I've been printing in Color for many years, with my last 5 or 6 printers. 

Black & white printers don't print in black and white.

They only print in Black, because White is furnished by the Paper.

See ya.....

Howl


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks, Macfan...I'll look into Epson, but I think I owned an Epson about 5 printers ago.

Having a nice Christmas, hope you are too!

Hal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2017)

The printer we have now was bought a couple of years ago, it's wireless, but like Macfan mentioned, we do use a wired connection with it.  It's an HP Envy 4502 with scanner, and we haven't had any trouble with it, but we don't use it very often either.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2017)

I just bought a Canon MX492.  I previously owned a very good HP which had five separate ink cartidges.

It was good but then the feed system started leaking ink inside and it was less expensive to buy a new printer instead of trying to get the old one repaired.

With every printer, the price of the replacement cartridges has to come into the picture.

I'm finding it less expensive now to have my color prints made at the automatic machines at Walmart or Shoppers drug store.

A 4x6 print is only .19 c.   And all you have to do is take your camera there (They have the cables attached) or a flash drive and pick out the ones you want.

In some places you can upload the photos on line and have them printed out for pickup.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2017)

Question.  From those Van De Graff generators, can you store the voltage in a capactitor?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I just bought a Canon MX492.  I previously owned a very good HP which had five separate ink cartidges.
> 
> It was good but then the feed system started leaking ink inside and it was less expensive to buy a new printer instead of trying to get the old one repaired.
> 
> ...



Printer and copier can be two different things..


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> The printer we have now was bought a couple of years ago, it's wireless, but like Macfan mentioned, we do use a wired connection with it.  It's an HP Envy 4502 with scanner, and we haven't had any trouble with it, but we don't use it very often either.



I have an HP Envy 4520 with scanner and copier. Bought it a yr ago and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Printer and copier can be two different things..



I'm not following you.  They are one and the same as far as I am concerned.

What's the difference?  And all in one printer is scan, print, copy.

You can even scan to your computer and save anything there.

Explain please.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I'm not following you.  They are one and the same as far as I am concerned.
> 
> What's the difference?  And all in one printer is scan, print, copy.
> 
> ...


To me it seems like the poster is looking for a printer for documents and not for pictures. I could be wrong.

I agree with you about getting pictures copied from a place like Wally world.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey Camper6,

The high voltage machines I've posted are not Van de Graaffs, but are Wimshurst Machines. 

They store their balanced charges in 2 capacitors which discharge through 2 spherical terminals when they can't hold any more charge.

The capacitors are the 2 cylindrical units coated inside and out with aluminum foil.

The Van de Graaff machine is actually a self-charging capacitor, with the upper terminal accumulating a charge on its inner surface, then discharging externally to a grounded object.

The large Van de Graaff shown was built by me, and had a yield of roughly 1,112,000 volts.  I couldn't use it indoors because it would discharge through the ceiling to any neaby AC conduit and trip the house breakers, so I dismantled it, and the 30" sphere is now a garden ornament!

The smaller VDG is a commercial unit, with a yield of 250,000-300,000 volts, depending on humidity.

HiVoltageHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> The printer we have now was bought a couple of years ago, it's wireless, but like Macfan mentioned, we do use a wired connection with it.  It's an HP Envy 4502 with scanner, and we haven't had any trouble with it, but we don't use it very often either.



My tired Printer is an HP Envy 5530, with Scanner and Copier.

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 26, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I just bought a Canon MX492.  I previously owned a very good HP which had five separate ink cartidges.
> 
> It was good but then the feed system started leaking ink inside and it was less expensive to buy a new printer instead of trying to get the old one repaired.
> 
> ...



Yeah...I also owned a printer with 5 cartridges...what a lot of crap.

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 27, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Yeah...I also owned a printer with 5 cartridges...what a lot of crap.
> 
> Hal



The one I had was a retired commercial model. Expensive. But reloading the cartridges was easy. A HP.

I was sorry to see it go.  I like the wireless feature now because I use an I pad tablet for browsing and can print out articles wirelessly.


----------



## Senex (Jan 31, 2018)

Depends on what you mostly use it for, which OS you are running, and whether you prefer inkjet or laser. Different printers, brands, etc., are better for some jobs than others.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 31, 2018)

So by your reasoning if you use blue paper you are printing in black and blue? Gotta love it.


----------

